# black eyed peas



## dragon ball

¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la traducción o a qué hace referencia la frase "black eyed peas"? He estado preguntando pero parece confuso para todos ...
¡¡ gracias !! :d


----------



## cuchuflete

dragon ball said:
			
		

> alguien me podria decir cual es la traduccion o a q hace referencia la frase "black eyed peas" he estado preguntando pero parece confuso para todos ...
> ¡¡ gracias !! :d



Hola Dragon Ball,

Bienvenido a los foros.

Una traducción es 'frijoles caritas'.

saludos,
Cuchuflete
Frijol Carita


----------



## Chaucer

dragon ball said:
			
		

> alguien me podria decir cual es la traduccion o a q hace referencia la frase "black eyed peas" he estado preguntando pero parece confuso para todos ...
> ¡¡ gracias !! :d


*
frijoles negros con pecado
frijoles de carita
frijoles de carete
*


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola,

Es importante aclarar que no son guisantes en absoluto.  Son frijoles/judias/habas, etc.  Hace unas semanas vi parte de una pelicula donde el protagonista contaba como hacia la cena de el dia de accion de gracias y tradujeron "black eyed peas" as guisantes y claro que no se parecian en nada a los guisantes.  Y menos con el pan de maiz y collard greens, que tenian traducidas como "verduras".

Aaaaagh!

Me preguntaba si los televidentes se comentaba lo raro que son los guisantes americanos!

Saludos,

Lizajoy

...se comentaban...


----------



## solister

Disculpen, pero que significa frijoles de carita o frijoles de carete


----------



## charmedboi82

solister said:
			
		

> Disculpen, pero que significa frijoles de carita o frijoles de carete



Aqui te pongo una pagina con foto:

http://www.wegmans.com/kitchen/ingredients/produce/vegetables/blackeye.asp

Tambien 'black-eyed peas' es un grupo de musica 'funk'.


----------



## cuchuflete

solister said:
			
		

> Disculpen, pero que significa frijoles de carita o frijoles de carete



Mira aquí para verlos:  http://www.goya.com/espanol/recipes/recipe.html?recipeID=62&list=1


----------



## Morgancin

creo que aqui se ven mejor:http://www.sunpackers.com.pe/data-productos.htm

también:
frijol castilla
frijol caupí del inglés cow pea


----------



## drlith

dragon ball said:
			
		

> alguien me podria decir cual es la traduccion o a q hace referencia la frase "black eyed peas" he estado preguntando pero parece confuso para todos ...
> ¡¡ gracias !! :d



Tengo una lata delante de mi ahorita, de marca "Mi Casa", y dice "Blackeyed Peas/Frijoles Carita".


----------



## Morgancin

drlith said:
			
		

> Tengo una lata delante de mi ahorita, de marca "Mi Casa", y dice "Blackeyed Peas/Frijoles Carita".



Sí, ya estaba dicho lo de Frijoles Carita o Frijoles Carete, antes dí unos sinónimos.


----------



## euge

What`s the meaning of this in spanish?


----------



## Nuharoo

Gracias Morgancin por tus sinónimos.
Es evidente que al otro lado del charco hablamos diferente, ni siquiera les llamamos frijoles, les llamamos judías!!!!!!
Salu2


----------



## Shishu

Las judias en Paraguay son "chauchas," pero lo que vi en la foto no son las "judias" que comi en la madre patria, sino nuestros "porotos."


----------



## Nuharoo

Hola Shishu,
Sí, es un lío. Nosotros en España llamamos *judías verdes* a una leguminosa larga y alargada http://verduras.consumer.es/documentos/hortalizas/judias/intro.php
y también judías (alubias o judías secas) a unas legumbres que son blancas y más o menos redondas o en forma de riñón, de diferentes tamaños y colores.
http://verduras.consumer.es/documentos/hortalizas/judias/intro.php
Sí, en Chile también llaman porotos a los frijoles y a nuestras judías (blancas). Así que la cosa se complica, y no te digo nada en catalán!!!!
salu2 para Paraguay!


----------



## AJGP

Hola,

En Colombia los llamamos "fríjoles cabezinegros"


----------



## delfos90

Podemos sacar en conclusion (porque yo tambien tenia la duda en base a un libro que estoy leyendo) que Black Eyed Peas es una variedad de frijol (judia) que se caracteriza por ser blanco y tener una mancha negra en el "ojo" de la semilla. Llamada Cientificamente _Vigna unguiculata. Muy usada principalmente en Asia._

_Saludos, nada mal para ser mi primer post. _


----------



## chizzo

Seguramente a los chilenos se nos forme una gran confusión al respecto, ya que estos "black eyed peas" no existen en mi país. Por eso, ninguno de los nombres que dieron en este tópico es familiar en mi país: frijoles, judías, alubias... o lo que sea.

Y, a modo de corrección, en Chile no llamamos 'porotos' a todas las legumbres. Sólo llamamos porotos a un solo tipo de frijol (postearía un URL con la foto, pero no me dejan) y para los demás 'beans' tenemos distintos nombres: para "broad bean", habas; "green beans", porotos verdes, etc. Y los que, en gran parte de latinoamérica, se llama "guisante" nosotros le decimos "arvejas".

Así que, por el bien de los chilenos, cuando posteen usando palabras como "frijoles", "judías", "alubias", etc, asegúrense de reparar en las diferencias que les puse.


----------



## SAMANO

Cual Seria La Interpretacion O Traduccion A La Frase "black Eyed Peas"


----------



## SarahFerguson

Hola!

*"Porotos/guisantes de ojos negros"*

Espero que sea útil!


----------



## espangalo

guisante de ojos negros


----------



## mariente

SAMANO said:


> Cual Seria La Interpretacion O Traduccion A La Frase "black Eyed Peas"



Frijoles de ojos negros


----------



## wss

El nombre científico es _Vigna unguiculata_. Véase aquí.  Me gustan mucho.


----------



## christopherthebest

Según he estado leyendo y saco la conclusión de algo que creo que ya se han dado cuenta pero que no esta muy claro para muchos.
¿Todos estamos de acuerdo en que se trata de un tipo de frijol no?, Pero a algunos no les convence el decir que la traducción de Black Eyed Peas sea "Frijol Carita", ya que dicen: ¿y donde estan los ojos? jajaja.
Lo que pasa es que los americanos llaman a ese tipo de frijol (sí.. ése.. el que tiene el puntito u ojito negro en la punta) "black eyed peas"... (black= negro; eyed=ojos o mirada; peas= frijoles) que traduciéndolo, literalmente sería algo como "frijoles de mirada negra" o "frijoles de ojos negros". Pero en ningún país de lengua española llamamos así a ese tipo de frejol, lo llamamos "frijol carita" o de diferentes formas segun el país que vivan, pero el hecho es que se trata de ese tipo de frijol.


----------



## spiderman8

Pues, yo que soy de Tabasco las llamaría frijoles o judias, puesto que no hay este tipo de frijoles en México o almenos yo no he visto.
Busqué en Google las imágenes y verán que son una especie de frijoles como entre cafecitos tirando a con el ojito negro.

Pienso que es un frijol conocido como  el caupi o chicharo salvaje - nombre científico vigna unguiculata.


----------



## TravelinTom

wss said:


> El nombre científico es _Vigna unguiculata_. Véase aquí. Me gustan mucho.


 
¡Gracioso!  El enlace arriba va al *caupí..cowpea* en inglés, una palabra a poco frequente.  Me gusta *frijoles caritas http://www.goya.com/espanol/recipes/recipe.html?recipeID=62&list=1*

*Black eyed peas *son tradición para suerte el día del Año Nuevo en el sur del USA.   http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=black+eyed+pea&hl=en&sa=G&um=1


----------



## la_machy

Black eyed peas= frijoles carita


Saludos


----------



## ofero

jajaja creo q se complicaron, yo hace mucho visite a mi hermano en florida y le pregunte q queria decir la frase, y si efectivamente es tal frijo pero la frase es por otra cosa, han visto pokemon, cuando los muñequitos ponen la cara tierna, los ojos se les ven negrito con una marca blanca luminosa, entonces sus ojos parecen frijolitos osea hacen "carita de frijol"


----------



## Axelroll

Yo he encontrado un enlace de una tienda de legumbres en España con el nombre de *judía carilla:*

http://www.legumbrescoronado.com/ti...id=44&osCsid=2f5a34bcbdd6acaaf6e1703945609911


----------



## Södertjej

Axelroll said:


> Yo he encontrado un enlace de una tienda de legumbres en España con el nombre de *judía carilla:*
> 
> http://www.legumbrescoronado.com/ti...id=44&osCsid=2f5a34bcbdd6acaaf6e1703945609911


Pues por la foto parecen judías pintas de toda la vida, aunque en esa web dicen que no son iguales.


----------



## Axelroll

Södertjej said:


> Pues por la foto parecen judías pintas de toda la vida, aunque en esa web dicen que no son iguales.


 
No son iguales, las "black-eyed peas" sólo tienen una mancha negra, siempre en el mismo sitio, mientras que las judías pintas tienen moteados diversos, al menos según las fotos que he encontrado.

http://mercadocastellano.es/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=52


----------



## pickypuck

Por estos lares son "fridiños".

Saluditos.


----------



## nikolitars_89

chizzo said:


> Seguramente a los chilenos se nos forme una gran confusión al respecto, ya que estos "black eyed peas" no existen en mi país. Por eso, ninguno de los nombres que dieron en este tópico es familiar en mi país: frijoles, judías, alubias... o lo que sea.
> 
> Y, a modo de corrección, en Chile no llamamos 'porotos' a todas las legumbres. Sólo llamamos porotos a un solo tipo de frijol (postearía un URL con la foto, pero no me dejan) y para los demás 'beans' tenemos distintos nombres: para "broad bean", habas; "green beans", porotos verdes, etc. Y los que, en gran parte de latinoamérica, se llama "guisante" nosotros le decimos "arvejas".
> 
> Así que, por el bien de los chilenos, cuando posteen usando palabras como "frijoles", "judías", "alubias", etc, asegúrense de reparar en las diferencias que les puse.




Siii tiene razon! yo soy de chile y aun no encuentro esas judias black eyed en mi pais, es terrible porque me muero por hacer minestrone de calabaza.

y llendo al otro tema, es verdad que nos confundimos muchisimo porque en el resto del mundo a todas las legumbres las llaman como si fueran todos frijoles de distinto tipo, en cambio en chile como dijo Chizzo les llamamos de muchas formas.


----------



## muerdago

it simply means "frijoles", no "alubia negra", ambas son dos legumbres distintas


----------



## delfos90

Excelente, Gracias. Pero estas seguro que "ambas dos" son legumbres distintas?
jeje
saludos



muerdago said:


> it simply means "frijoles", no "alubia negra", ambas son dos legumbres distintas


----------



## Varta

delfos90 said:


> Podemos sacar en conclusion (porque yo tambien tenia la duda en base a un libro que estoy leyendo) que Black Eyed Peas es una variedad de frijol (judia) que se caracteriza por ser blanco y tener una mancha negra en el "ojo" de la semilla. Llamada Cientificamente _Vigna unguiculata. Muy usada principalmente en Asia._
> 
> _Saludos, nada mal para ser mi primer post. _


 

Esto me parece lo más cercano a la respuesta correcta, si tomamos en cuenta que el grupo está compuesto (o estaba) por pura gente de color negro menos su vocalista que es blanca... Es como un juego de palabras pero a la inversa.... Nueno, ese es mi humilde punto de vista...Saludos!!


----------



## joel deluca

Alguien por favor que me aclare si los *peas* son los porotos. 
Estoy leyendo los post y leo la traduccion frijoles, entonces cuando decimos peas nos referimos a los porotos o garbansos.
Disculpen la pregunta sucede que aqui en Buenos Aires estos ingredientes tienen otra denominacion. 
Muchas gracias.
Joel


----------



## gotasdeoro

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigna_unguiculata
El caupí, chícharo salvaje o frijol Castilla (Vigna unguiculata) son semillas comestibles de la familia Fabaceae. Es una planta anual originaria de la India que se cultiva en gran parte de Asia y América en sus diferentes variedades.
El nombre carilla o carita proviene del de judía con careta (derivado del árabe yudiya) y la palabra castellana careta (máscara, antifaz)
Esta variedad de judía es más pequeña que la normal, apenas llegando al centímetro. Su color es blanco o blanco amarillento y tiene una careta o mancha negra en su lateral.


----------



## albertovidal

Aquí, *"porotos ojo negro"*


----------



## joel deluca

albertovidal said:


> Aquí, *"porotos ojo negro"*


 

 Ok son porotos entonces, muchas gracias.-


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Nuharoo said:


> Hola Shishu,
> Sí, es un lío. Nosotros en España llamamos *judías verdes* a una leguminosa larga y alargada http://verduras.consumer.es/documentos/hortalizas/judias/intro.php
> y también judías (alubias o judías secas) a unas legumbres que son blancas y más o menos redondas o en forma de riñón, de diferentes tamaños y colores.
> http://verduras.consumer.es/documentos/hortalizas/judias/intro.php
> Sí, en Chile también llaman porotos a los frijoles y a nuestras judías (blancas). Así que la cosa se complica, y no te digo nada en catalán!!!!
> salu2 para Paraguay!


 
También las llamamos "habichuelas" a las alubias, judias secas..

Saludos


----------



## TravelinTom

En México se llaman Frijoles Carita.  http://www.goya.com/espanol/recipes/recipe.html?recipeID=62&list=1
Una foto desde Perú:  http://www.sunpackers.com.pe/data-productos.htm  Frijol ojo negro


----------



## mppozuelo

En España las llaman judías pintas


----------



## rgl_warrior

dragon ball said:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir cuál es la traducción o a qué hace referencia la frase "black eyed peas"? He estado preguntando pero parece confuso para todos ...
> ¡¡ gracias !! :d



Lo que sucede es que aparentemente a los new yorkinos no les gusta el abuso de su gobierno en contra de las diferencias que existen entre las personas de otros paises y entre ellos por eso ellos cambian la frase mirar debajo del hombro ¨look down the shoulder¨por ¨look as a black eyed peas do it¨ que significa lo mismo


----------



## albertovidal

rgl_warrior said:


> Lo que sucede es que aparentemente a los new yorkinos no les gusta el abuso de su gobierno en contra de las diferencias que existen entre las personas de otros paises y entre ellos por eso ellos cambian la frase mirar debajo del hombro ¨look down the shoulder¨por ¨look as a black eyed peas do it¨ que significa lo mismo



¡Bienvenido/a al foro!

Me parece que estás un poco confundido/a. El tema que se trata en este hilo se refiere a una legumbre.


----------



## aurilla

Estos son: http://bit.ly/z8x54t

En Puerto Rico son los únicos frijoles que los distinguimos y conocemos como meramente "frijoles". Llamamos a los demás frijoles "habichuelas".


----------

